# Ryobi 10" Miter Saw won't cut straight



## Surf67

My Ryobi 10" miter saw (about 1 year old) is no longer cutting straight. When pulled back as if to start cutting a 6" board, the blade is very close to the left side of the throat plate. When pushed forward as if cutting a board, the blade moves to the center (just right of center) of the throat plate opening.

I've checked everything I can think of - the angles are set to 0 (which shouldn't cause this problem anyway)... I've replaced / adjusted the blade - all to no avail.

Any suggestions (other than chuck it and buy a DeWalt)?

Thanks,
Kris


----------



## amckenzie4

Ignore the angle markings and test it with a square. I had a similar problem with my RAS, and it turned out the angle markings were off by something like 8 degrees. I've got a Ryobi SCMS, and it has ways to adjust the angle of the blade, and then a way to set the angle marks accurately.


----------



## woodnthings

*A miter saw like this?*



"won't cut straight" Do you mean "square"?
If so it's best to just let the saw fall into the angle detent and lock it there. Then adjust the fence so a square held against the blade shows 90 degrees. If the throat plate gap is not parallel to the blade at 90 degrees, look underneath to see if there is any adjustment in the arm assembly. The manual may tell you how. If not, and the only adjustment is in the fence, then that's it. :wallbash:

Your post mentions pull back, push forward. That tells me it's a sliding miter saw. The same conditions apply, check the blade to fence, adjust the fence or if necessary, adjust the sliding arm if possible. Does the throat plate have any play or adjustment? 
http://www.ryobitools.com/product_image/image_url/857/large/TSS100L_1_Final.jpg 





To test for a square cut take a 3" long piece of 1 x 8 that has parallel edges, make the best square cut you can. Check it with a metal reference square. Make a square pencil line 1/4" on the opposite side of the new cut and cut an 1/8" off. See if the new cut is parallel to the pencil line and parallel to the first cut. If the saw and fence are square you will make parallel cuts each time. :thumbsup: 

You should be able to make the adjustments necessary to make square 90 degree cuts. Good Luck, :thumbsup: bill


----------



## BigJim

several years ago I had a Ryobi miter saw and had the same problem. I found the pivot point of the saw was worn and unfixable, I hope this isn't the problem.


----------



## woody woodturner

yea we had the same prob with a makita 1210 radial arm drop saw and it was the fence adjustment someone had slamed a large piece into it
and it took 2hours to rectifie a set square and a spanner for the fence:wallbash::wallbash::wallbash:


----------



## searover83

*at least it cuts!*

My 1-yr old Ryobi sliding miter saw, (tss100L), just failed on me, and in most dangerous way: The switch failed in ON position, so I had to unplug it to stop it. something shorted in the switch? motor? and it smoked out of motor housing.
Searching www for ryobi recall, I found a recall on older 200/202 radial arm saw, I still own one, sitting in the basement. The tss100L is still under 2 yr. warranty, but they require original receipt (even tho' from date of manufacture it's clear it's under 2 yrs old). I hope Home Depot will give me store credit, I'll put it towards real tools 
Needless to say, it's the last Ryobi POS I will ever buy.
Everythng Bosch or Dewalt I own (except for DW base circ saw) I like. Not Hitachi.. So maybe Makita 10" slider? 
In short.. my opinion: stay away from Ryobi.


----------



## woody woodturner

the makita is the way to go 12inch cuts deeper over 4 inches :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## woody woodturner

searover83 said:


> My 1-yr old Ryobi sliding miter saw, (tss100L), just failed on me, and in most dangerous way: The switch failed in ON position, so I had to unplug it to stop it. something shorted in the switch? motor? and it smoked out of motor housing.
> Searching www for ryobi recall, I found a recall on older 200/202 radial arm saw, I still own one, sitting in the basement. The tss100L is still under 2 yr. warranty, but they require original receipt (even tho' from date of manufacture it's clear it's under 2 yrs old). I hope Home Depot will give me store credit, I'll put it towards real tools
> Needless to say, it's the last Ryobi POS I will ever buy.
> Everythng Bosch or Dewalt I own (except for DW base circ saw) I like. Not Hitachi.. So maybe Makita 10" slider?
> In short.. my opinion: stay away from Ryobi.


if they dont take it back sit out the front of the shop with the saw :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

